# Les Paul Kit



## Rfturner (Jun 17, 2010)

I decided to throw my hat into the ring of guitar making. I have always wanted to learn how to make a guitar as well as play one. I purchased the kit from ebay. The guitar is made from mahaganny body, a bookmatched Curly maple top(with about two lines of spalt it is hard to tell because the picture is blurry). The curly maple is hard to see as it goes across the top not lengthwise. maple neck rosewood fretboard. it did not come with instructions and I have never made a guitar before. I will need help on some of it. It came with black components and I eventually want to replace them with chrome ones.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jun 18, 2010)

Good deal Ryan ! You're on your way. Don't know how much help I can offer,but just ask. There are several here who I'm sure will help. Good luck! BTW , that's a nice looking kit.


----------



## rcflyer23 (Jun 18, 2010)

I am finishing up my first scratch build electric guitar.  It's been fun difficult as I really let it mess with my head but I am just about done hopefully only a few more weeks.   

Let me know what you think about that kit.  It is one form Saga?

I have thought about getting one of those.


----------



## Rfturner (Jun 18, 2010)

I am not sure what the original company was or if the body and neck were made from the guy on ebay I purchased it from. I do believe that it is not a saga kit because the saga kits I was looking at all had bass wood bodies. This one is a mahaganny body maple top, maple neck rosewood fretboard.


----------



## Rfturner (Jun 18, 2010)

Well I have been busy the last few days working on the guitar body as well as many other things. I promise that this is the same body just with several coats of stain. I used Minwax stains. Red mahagany, followed by Sedona, colonial Maple and ebony for the fade. it is not finished yet but I plan to use Deft spray lacquer but I need to get the neck finished first


----------



## thewishman (Jun 18, 2010)

That is very pretty! Like the colors in combination.


----------



## rcflyer23 (Jun 18, 2010)

Looking good so far....


----------



## Rfturner (Jun 18, 2010)

Thankyou, now after I finish the neck I get to work on the components


----------



## Dalecamino (Jun 19, 2010)

That's looking really nice Ryan . Gonna have yourself a nice guitar.


----------



## Rfturner (Jun 22, 2010)

I am in the process of adding some silver leaf to the top section on the neck I am realizing that it is so much more work than it looks. I am excited though I should be putting finish on the guitar and neck in a few days


----------



## BryanJon (Jun 22, 2010)

Looks good so far! Looking forward to seeing the finished instrument.
Off to work I go right now, and make some guitars myself.


----------



## Rfturner (Jun 22, 2010)

BryanJon said:


> Looks good so far! Looking forward to seeing the finished instrument.
> Off to work I go right now, and make some guitars myself.


 

Are you a luthier?


----------



## Dalecamino (Jun 23, 2010)

Silver leaf will add a nice touch. I wasn't that ambitious myself :redface:


----------



## Rfturner (Jun 24, 2010)

I got my guitar into the assemby stage then found out that the guitar bridge nuts were drilled off they are set too far apart and I have to fix the issue before continuing


----------



## Dalecamino (Jun 25, 2010)

Rfturner said:


> I got my guitar into the assemby stage then found out that the guitar bridge nuts were drilled off they are set too far apart and I have to fix the issue before continuing


 
Bummer man, will you use a dowel to plug the hole and re-drill it? I didn't have that issue. Keep us postedand,don't forget the pics ! :biggrin:


----------



## Rfturner (Jun 25, 2010)

I will be plugging the holes with sapele which is very similar to the mahaganny body I will probaly use a small birch cap on the end of each plug because it will match the stain closer to the maple top, hopefully I will match it perfectly I will post pics this afternoon


----------



## Dudley Young (Jun 25, 2010)

WTG. BZ


----------



## Dalecamino (Jun 25, 2010)

Rfturner said:


> I will be plugging the holes with sapele which is very similar to the mahaganny body I will probaly use a small birch cap on the end of each plug because it will match the stain closer to the maple top, hopefully I will match it perfectly I will post pics this afternoon


 That should do it. Sorry this happened to ya!

Ok , ya got me Dudley......WTG. BZ


----------



## BryanJon (Jun 25, 2010)

Rfturner said:


> Are you a luthier?


Yes I am and a guitar craftsman.I work for PRS Guitars.


----------



## Rfturner (Jun 25, 2010)

Being a guitar craftsman is probably a really fun and interesting job, especially as much as I have enjoyed this guitar build

Dudley what is WTG. BZ?


----------

